# Rampage Jackson Vs Andrei Arlofski Who wins and why?



## CharlieZ (Sep 14, 2009)

thats a great fight. could go either way if rampage catches him he wins By KO. But arlofski i think has the better all around skills. Im a go with arlofski


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Rampage via sneezing on Arlovski's chin


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Rampage via sneezing on Arlovski's chin



This.

AA has always been overrated in my opinion. I don't know why he is thought of so highly.


----------



## CharlieZ (Sep 14, 2009)

arlofski is not overatted hes a good ass fighter. he lost to fedor so what. he lost to the best


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Well there are three problems with this dream matchup.

1) They are in two different weight classes
2) They fight for two separate promotions
3) I have never heard of Andrei *Arlofski*

If Rampage were to move up in weight and fight in Strikeforce he would probably get tooled by "the Pitbull" though. Arlovski mixes up low and high strikes well, using chopping leg kicks to open his combos. Rampage has never been able to check leg kicks and he is a counter-puncher. Andrei engages just enough to get a guy off balance and hits them with solid punches. He has great killer instincts but has a habit of leaving his hands down and not tucking his chin.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Punches just dont get the job done on Quinton. AA better bring some of those flying knees to play but i think he may be gunshy with them from now on


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Thinking about it, Arlovski probably is overrated, he's been demolished by a growing number of fighters, with not too many notable wins.

As for Rampage vs Arlovski, that's a tough one to call. Probably a UD for Arlovski if he fought smart, we all know a punch from Rampage can only be absorbed by the likes of Henderson, Arlovski's jaw would shatter just by Rampage looking at it.


----------



## CharlieZ (Sep 14, 2009)

it would be 50-50 honestly. thats a great fight i brought up tho. Rampage vs AA


----------



## CharlieZ (Sep 14, 2009)

Arlovski isnt overrated hes a great fighter


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Listen to a wise man^^


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't think Arlovski is overrated either. He has a lot of talent, he just has a weak chin and you just can't train to have a better chin. He could be better than an opponent in every single area, but if that opponent has some power and connects, Arlovski will be in trouble almost every time. If guys like Fedor and Lesnar had weak chins, they probably wouldn't be regarded as top heavyweights like they are right now because they would have already been knocked out a couple of times. It wouldn't mean that they didn't have talent.

On the other hand, Rampage has a great chin and has a lot of power in his hands as well as great hands to go with that. He probably won't have to connect too often to get a knock out win over Arlovski in my opinion.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

CharlieZ said:


> Arlovski isnt overrated hes a great fighter


Who has been demolished by Rodriguez, Rizzo, Sylvia, Fedor and Rogers. He's good, not great.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, he's a good fighter but he's known for his glass chin. All of his 7 losses except 1 are by KO or TKO. Along with the way he's been getting knocked out recently I see him losing by a brutal hook from Rampage. He has an iron chin and sooner or later is gonna land a big punch on Arlovski and Arlovski doesn't take punches well.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

What Andrei needs to do, is to work on his shitty striking defense! If you have a class chin, then you need to learn how to protect it.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I used to be a HUGE fan of arlovski back when he was in the UFC. I think he has the talent to win, but can he stay on his feet long enough to pull it off? as of late, Arlovski's chin has been weak at best, and you know a punch from Rampage can get you KTFO.

Rampage round 2, via KO!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

If you are considering this a 50:50 matchup you are underrating Rampage. There will ofcourse be a question wether the Rampage of 2010 has the proper motivation, but if he does, he will dominate Arlovski. After all, we are talking about the heaviest hands in MMA versus a notoriously weak chin. I don't consider Arlovski a poor fighter by any means, but Jackson would be a bad matchup for him.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

As much as I love Arlovski, he'd get destroyed. If he still had a good chin? Maybe he'd beat him, but not now.


----------



## CharlieZ (Sep 14, 2009)

i see alot of You are picking rampage jackson In this one. Ye maybe idk he would be the favorite . rampage is a beast but so is arlovski


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Arlovski is a beast and he's a very good fighter. He's solid everywhere, but his biggest weakness plays into Rampage's biggest strength.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

CharlieZ said:


> arlofski is not overatted hes a good ass fighter. he lost to fedor so what. he lost to the best


He has no defining win. He beat Tim Sylvia once lost to him twice. He beat Werdum. He has nothing else that great. So he lost a trilogy to Sylvia and beat Werdum...big deal.

15-7 isn't going to cut it especially when many of the wins are B level fighters or lower. He is 15-7 and hasn't even ran into his past prime losses yet...

Also learn how to spell "Arlovski"


----------



## CharlieZ (Sep 14, 2009)

arlovski has skills. He was actually doing good against fedor In the first couple minutes he just got caught because he just jumped Into him. Fedor wouldve won the fight regardless but im just saying AA was doing good In the beggining


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Heavy hitter v. a guy with a glass chin = Rampage wins.

I love Arlovski, I used to have him in my sig, but it would be an awful matchup for him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

No you are just one of those blind bandwagon jumpers that's all swp^^


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> I don't think Arlovski is overrated either. He has a lot of talent, he just has a weak chin and you just can't train to have a better chin.


Yes, because that uppercut from Fedor and the combo from Rogers were something only guys with weak chins couldn't handle....

Arlovski has taken plenty of hits on chin just fine, just because he happened to lose 2 fights in a row by TKO (notice neither Fedor nor Rogers actually knocked him out) it doesn't mean his chin is weak. I think his problems now are mental problems instead of physical ones like weak chin. He has ran at alot of setbacks recently and its hard to regain the momentum.

Arlovski is too big, fast and technical for Rampage. If Rampage couldn't handle Forrest's striking there is no way he'd be able to handle Arlovski's. There is like 2 guys total with better boxing than Arlovski has, and Rampage isn't one of them.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Id take Arlovski. He'd pick Rampage apart just boxing, let alone mixing in leg kicks which would take away most of Rampage's ability.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

rampage would catch him eventually and knock him out. both have very good hands


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Who has been demolished by Rodriguez, Rizzo, Sylvia, Fedor and Rogers. He's good, not great.


I wouldn't say that Fedor demolished him at all. Fedor caught him when Arlovski started fighting stupid. Arlovski was winning the striking and the fight up until Fedor caught him.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Listen to a wise man^^


yep chael continues to speak the truth


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Wll, maybe I'm a completely blind know nothing Hardy sucking idiot, but I think, striking wise, Arlovski rocks baby!

I don't even ( don't laugh ) think this chin is weak.

His problem is concentration, the stupid fecker. When hes on it, the defence is good and he doesn't get hit much. But, if he has some success or is in a confident space, he's a slack bastard... which happens a lot.

I'm 135% sure that Roach would have mumbled something along the lines of, "not lettin' that idiot back in my gym... made me look like a feckwit."


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> Yes, because that uppercut from Fedor and the combo from Rogers were something only guys with weak chins couldn't handle....
> 
> Arlovski has taken plenty of hits on chin just fine, just because he happened to lose 2 fights in a row by TKO (notice neither Fedor nor Rogers actually knocked him out) it doesn't mean his chin is weak. I think his problems now are mental problems instead of physical ones like weak chin. He has ran at alot of setbacks recently and its hard to regain the momentum.
> 
> Arlovski is too big, fast and technical for Rampage.* If Rampage couldn't handle Forrest's striking there is no way he'd be able to handle Arlovski's.* There is like 2 guys total with better boxing than Arlovski has, and Rampage isn't one of them.


just no......that is a great comparison........rampage was getting the better of forest until his leg got hurt then he slowed down immensly. never mind the fact thjat they are seperated by a wieght class and arlovski is known to leave his chin out for the taking. rampage can take this to the ground and win via ground and pound-no need for him to bother standing(even though hed win there also).


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> just no......that is a great comparison........rampage was getting the better of forest until his leg got hurt then he slowed down immensly. never mind the fact thjat they are seperated by a wieght class and arlovski is known to leave his chin out for the taking. rampage can take this to the ground and win via ground and pound-no need for him to bother standing(even though hed win there also).


Rampage has great wrestling, but Arlovski is quite a bit bigger than him with pretty great TDD and ground game. Fedor was unable to take him down too on those couple times he tried.
Also "Rampage was getting the better of forest" is just silly, he wasn't landing about anything and the only noticeable damage done in the entire fight were Forrest's leg kicks, so how exactly was he winning the fight?

Anyway, everyone can have their opinions, but saying that Rampage would easily beat a HW monster like Arlovski standing or on ground seems so wrong to me. Arlovski's boxing is second to almost no-one right now and on top of that he actually has an arsenal of kicks to use. Fedor is one of the fastest HWs around and even he couldn't keep up with Arlovski's speed, I don't see how Rampage can.

Basically Rampage has had problems before with fast technical strikers specially if they mix it up with kicks too. He is slow and predictable as he never throws any kicks, and while he has some of the sickest takedowns I dare to say Arlovski's ***** background + the weight advantage compensates for that weaker wrestling background.

Not saying it would be cakewalk for AA either as I think 2 guys that high on the food chain will always put up a great fight even with the weight difference, but Im surprised people are writing AA off like that because of 2 losses in a row against 2 fellow top 10 HWs. Its not like Rampage is riding with a huge win streak either.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Diokhan said:


> Rampage has great wrestling, but Arlovski's boxing is second to almost no-one right now and on top of that he actually has an arsenal of kicks to use.


You give me a few examples of why AA is a good MMA boxer. I will be interested in hearing the response.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I wouldn't say that Fedor demolished him at all. Fedor caught him when Arlovski started fighting stupid. Arlovski was winning the striking and the fight up until Fedor caught him.


I didn't say he dominated him, I said he demolished him, which he did. He left him face down on the canvas, he got wiped out. It's happened in a number of his fights regardless of how he was doing until the point he gets KOd. Put it down to weak jaw, poor defense, mistakes or whatever... Arlovski loses too many fights in devastating fashion to be considered a top heavyweight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hiro said:


> I didn't say he dominated him, I said he demolished him, which he did. He left him face down on the canvas, he got wiped out. It's happened in a number of his fights regardless of how he was doing until the point he gets KOd. Put it down to weak jaw, poor defense, mistakes or whatever... Arlovski loses too many fights in devastating fashion to be considered a top heavyweight.


I wouldn't say losing a fight up until you land a KO punch is considered demolishing someone. That is like saying Carwin demolished Gonzaga which did not happen either.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I wouldn't say losing a fight up until you land a KO punch is considered demolishing someone. That is like saying Carwin demolished Gonzaga which did not happen either.


Well I would. You can paint it whatever way you want, when it came down to it both Fedor and Carwin demolished their opponents. Like I said, dominating and demolishing are different things. If you don't think a huge KO that leaves the other guy in a heap on the mat is a demolishing then I don't know what you consider it, a slight overcomming of one's opponent? 

I could have said Fedor brutally KOd Arlovski and my point would have been the same. Arlovski has been finished in devastating fashion too many times, do I need to break this down any more for you?


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

Threads that misspell fighters names recieve an automatic:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

i have to say rampage. Although not a good technical fighter he has a great chin and heavy hands. I don't see AA KOing him and although he is a better fighter he can get caught.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Well I would. You can paint it whatever way you want, when it came down to it both Fedor and Carwin demolished their opponents. Like I said, dominating and demolishing are different things. If you don't think a huge KO that leaves the other guy in a heap on the mat is a demolishing then I don't know what you consider it, a slight overcomming of one's opponent?
> 
> I could have said Fedor brutally KOd Arlovski and my point would have been the same. Arlovski has been finished in devastating fashion too many times, do I need to break this down any more for you?


No need to get sassy there buddy. We have different opinions on what demolishing opponents is, and since they are both opinions, you are no more right than I am. So we are going to have to agree to disagree on this part.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rampage. He hits too hard. Rampage would need to perform a much less precise game then Arlovski to win. I think Arlovski is superior in talent, he may get more strikes in, from more angles and in a more dynamic fashion, but if Rampage manages to slip something through and touches Arlovski's chin, then it's lights out; Perhaps a less dramatic version of Arlovski v. Fedor.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Doesn't AA outweigh Rampage by like 40lbs ? Kind of unfair, but it would be a good fight. Somehow I could still see Rampage winning but it could go either way.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> No need to get sassy there buddy. We have different opinions on what demolishing opponents is, and since they are both opinions, you are no more right than I am. So we are going to have to agree to disagree on this part.


Yeah fair enough, nothing sinister intended with the sarcasm, just seemed you were picking bones for the sake of it. My bad.

I'm referring to the finishing attack when I use the term demolish, hence why I think Carwin demolished Gonzaga regardless of him getting rocked and taken down prior to the big right hand. Surely you agree with that? The situation was actually similar in the Arlovski Sylvia fight when Andrei got KOd, he had Timmy hurt before getting put out. My original post obviously didn't clarify that, but since it's obvious Timmy let alone Fedor didn't dominate Arlovski, I subconciously decided not to.

Even taking prior events into consideration in the Fedor fight, nothing really happened. Arlovski was doing more in some light exchanges but Fedor wasn't bothered by it. He took basically no damage and then KOd him. He didn't dominate him from start to finish but he didn't get hurt at all and finished the fight, he took care of business without really breaking a sweat.


----------



## Baron (Mar 6, 2010)

and the winner is Rashad Evans


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Diokhan said:


> Rampage has great wrestling, but Arlovski is quite a bit bigger than him with pretty great TDD and ground game. Fedor was unable to take him down too on those couple times he tried.
> Also "Rampage was getting the better of forest" is just silly, he wasn't landing about anything and the only noticeable damage done in the entire fight were Forrest's leg kicks, so how exactly was he winning the fight?
> 
> Anyway, everyone can have their opinions, but saying that Rampage would easily beat a HW monster like Arlovski standing or on ground seems so wrong to me. Arlovski's boxing is second to almost no-one right now and on top of that he actually has an arsenal of kicks to use. Fedor is one of the fastest HWs around and even he couldn't keep up with Arlovski's speed, I don't see how Rampage can.
> ...


ive' seen the forrest vs rampage fight multiple times and that was a close fight page hurt him a few times it was just the second round that was dominated by forrest and he coudln't even do anything but Lay n Pray i showed my friends that fight but skipped that round and when the decision was read they all thought it was bullshit

and when has rampage had trouble with a fast technical striker? has he even fought one and rampage is a better striker than fedor he doesn't have to be as fast as him


----------

